# My Husband And I Are Thriving Muslim Professionals In India. We Have Only Felt Acceptance



## gemini90 (Nov 28, 2015)

By Dr Sofiya Rangwala



> Amidst a fake atmosphere of intolerance being created in India in the last one month, I owe my version of what I, a Muslim lady, living and working in India feel like. This has been due from me since sometime. Now, I feel the water has gone above the head and I too need to share my views. So, here it is.
> 
> I am an Indian Muslim woman, a practising dermatologist by profession and I run my own high-end laser skin clinic in Bangalore. I was brought up in Kuwait and at the age of 18, came to India to pursue medical education. I decided to stay back in India while almost all my friends left India for greener pastures. Not even once did I consider that being a Muslim could create a problem for me, as my sense of nationalism held me back to my roots and so here I am, living in my country since the last 20 years.
> 
> ...



And then she posted this. She was accused of being a Hindu pretending to be a Muslims..then one of her batch mate came to FB and vouched for her.




> On November 26th when I posted the article, which has gone viral, not even in my wildest dreams, I had imagined that it would touch the hearts of thousands of people. Within no time, it became so widespread that I was almost in a daze that day. For me, it was another write up, and I still find it so ordinary because all that it details is our ordinary life experiences like other people!! Normally, one would expect articles which highlight victimization and negativity to go viral because human nature now adays is such that we like to focus more on the wrong rather than the good in society and so I had expected it to reach only my regular friends and well wishers. By the end of the day, I started to get calls from my ex colleagues who are not on Facebook but had read the article on WhatsApp. It has been published by various online magazines and has all ready been translated in Kannada also. I have decided to now replicate in Hindi as well.
> 
> While many abuses and negative reactions have come, there are many more responses of appreciation and gratitude as well, and this is what makes the difference to me. I hold no grudges against those who have abused me and many even said that I am doing this for publicity! If speaking in support for nation and my people is for publicity, then I have nothing more to say to such people. Let me tell you all, that my clinic is doing extemely well and even though it was opened only last year, it is being rated as one of the best in Bangalore. Besides, I work not for money or fame but because it's my passion. I am more than happy in what I earn and always feel ever so grateful to God for the blessings.
> 
> Thank you from the depth of my heart to everyone, both who appreciated and those who abused as well because of all of you, this write up will now reach people globally as it has been published by Huffington Post. Kudos to the power of social media, which is controlled by ordinary people like us and not by paid media. I wanted to highlight that Muslims are doing fine and are not being suppressed, which has been falsely propagated by main stream media and prominent personalities, and so my dream has come true. This is really nothing short of a dream, because an ordinary write up like this one reaching the masses is miraculous and the credit goes to all of you! At the end of the day, all that we want is peace and harmony in our country; and appreciation for eachother. That's what humanity is all about.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 28, 2015)

All these Intolerance thing created by congress and by paid media cause that only way they found to Stop BJP! Most of so called intellectuals won awards during congress time.
Media like Ndtv,ABP news,ibn live,First post,dailyO all are haters of Modi and Bjp!


----------



## gemini90 (Nov 28, 2015)

The more they peddle lies, the more they push neutrals into the opposite camp.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2015)

this is one person's viewpoint. One example or counter example does not prove anything. How can angry people say that they are tolerant? People are just getting angry, as if the government can do no wrong and we are living in some goldern age. Denying a problem exists won't take it away. So instead of sitting and arguing if there is intolerance or not, we should find out mechanisms by which intolerance can be reduced. Also, would help if people actually listened to Amir Khan's quote. 

anyway, here is a thread where no one is getting angry, and important things are being discussed. Im going to post this link in all political threads till a better thread shows up. *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/19500...a-university.html?highlight=development+india


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 28, 2015)

Anorion said:


> this is one person's viewpoint. One example or counter example does not prove anything. How can angry people say that they are tolerant? People are just getting angry, as if the government can do no wrong and we are living in some goldern age. Denying a problem exists won't take it away. So instead of sitting and arguing if there is intolerance or not, we should find out mechanisms by which intolerance can be reduced. Also, would help if people actually listened to Amir Khan's quote.
> 
> anyway, here is a thread where no one is getting angry, and important things are being discussed. Im going to post this link in all political threads till a better thread shows up. *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/19500...a-university.html?highlight=development+india



Watching right now !


----------



## icebags (Nov 28, 2015)

Intolerance was always there in india, more or less in every state. just now it's getting so much publicity because of politics and population boom. people people everywhere, and all have so much time to spare, to create so much chaos.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 28, 2015)

Also, screw this misleading title, someone edit please

I thought a muslim woman was giving AMA on tdf


----------



## sygeek (Nov 28, 2015)

Intolerance is the new secular. Every issue these days is politicized for no reason. All the debates on news are more entertaining than Bigg Boss.


----------



## funskar (Nov 29, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Intolerance is the new secular. Every issue these days is politicized for no reason. All the debates on news are more entertaining than Bigg Boss.



in big boss priyam malik peeid on kishwar merchant.. it is also intolerance


----------



## Deadman (Nov 29, 2015)

If you listen to donald trump you will come to know how racist he is. Still no actor there comes forward and talks crap because they know no one cares about their opinion unlike India where this idiots get massive support.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Nov 29, 2015)

Everyone have problem. If you say something wrong then you have to pay. It's plain and simple as that. After all not everybody is born Rahul Ghandu who got everything without even moving a brain cell.

He and his party men even gets away easily after comparing chota chetan(part of organized crime) with hindu terrorism. Putting it at the same level as islamic ideological terrorism.
Bash hindus if you are secular.

Now, the ones who are crying intolerance actually want a special treatment for them. It's all about them and not about other less privileged. They want the cars, they want hawala money, they want palaces to live in, they want money and other amenities for free just like rahul without moving a brain cell.

They are free to insult anyone. They would organize cow meat parties and invite everyone at that party openly without even considering that other people in other comunity might get hurt. They don't care. And even after all this if you support hindus then you are communal and intolerant. 
These guys are nothing but a bunch of hypocrites who want additional favours from the government. And don't want to be questioned about that.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 29, 2015)

I don't understand why does it hurt? maybe it is too close to the truth, and truth is prickly


----------



## Desmond (Aug 26, 2016)

realman said:


> Bollywood stupid people & some stupid Indians have made our country very bad in front of others eyes. Foreigners see us like stupid & idiots.
> One of my friends told me he was walking on one of the streets of Australia & a guy spit on his face.



Don't bump old posts. See the date before posting.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 11, 2016)

^start new one about Pakistan and terrorism..


----------

